# Arg-g-h! My Kindle is running aroung nekkid!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, to make a long story short, yesterday I discovered my Kindle 2 (6 wks. old) has a severe sun fading problem.  This did not show up until yesterday.  Called CS right away and they overnighted a new one to me after walking me through some tests.  It should be here any minute now.  But, I stripped my DecalGirl Starry Night skin off of Rae Rae and she is lying here shivering.  

I put the skin back on it's original sheet.  I think it stretched a little but I was able to get it off without tearing it.  It was not easy.

Wish me luck.  I hope I get a good one this time around.  I know of some people here on the boards who have had several replacements before they got one without the sun fading problem.

I won't be putting a skin on the new one for at least 6 wks.  By then I should know if it is going to have problems and I can dress up my Kindle again!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I think DecalGirl would probably sell more if she offered buy one, get the second one for half price...

Then, people would probably just discard the old ones and put on a new one more often!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

DD - I've heard that baby receiving blankets keep little Kindles warm  
I hope your new one is a keeper. I'll have to get out in the sun one of these days and see if mine fades.



Jaasy said:


> I think DecalGirl would probably sell more if she offered buy one, get the second one for half price...
> 
> Then, people would probably just discard the old ones and put on a new one more often!


That is a great idea. It would certainly work on me (maybe it's good that they don't do it)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

kim said:


> DD - I've heard that baby receiving blankets keep little Kindles warm


ROFL - By any chance is the receiving blanket made by Borsa Bella?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Well, to make a long story short, yesterday I discovered my Kindle 2 (6 wks. old) has a severe sun fading problem. This did not show up until yesterday. Called CS right away and they overnighted a new one to me after walking me through some tests. It should be here any minute now. But, I stripped my DecalGirl Starry Night skin off of Rae Rae and she is lying here shivering.
> 
> I put the skin back on it's original sheet. I think it stretched a little but I was able to get it off without tearing it. It was not easy.
> 
> ...


*That would be Trekker. Hopefully this replacement will be your only replacement. For now wrap that baby up in a blankie *


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> DD - I've heard that baby receiving blankets keep little Kindles warm
> I hope your new one is a keeper. I'll have to get out in the sun one of these days and see if mine fades.
> 
> That is a great idea. It would certainly work on me (maybe it's good that they don't do it)


Ha ha! It didn't arrive til 5 o'clock today, so I'll have to test it tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *That would be Trekker. Hopefully this replacement will be your only replacement. For now wrap that baby up in a blankie *


Yes. It was Trekker. The new baby will spend the night on my night stand in a small Vera Bradley cosmetic bag that fits the K1 without a cover. Could that qualify as a Kindle receiving blanket?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Yes. It was Trekker. The new baby will spend the night on my night stand in a small Vera Bradley cosmetic bag that fits the K1 without a cover. Could that qualify as a Kindle receiving blanket?


*More like a snugglie *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> I've heard that baby receiving blankets keep little Kindles warm


<getting out my knitting needles>


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm kind or scared to bring this up but people have been giving their kindles girl, boy or gender neutral names but so far nobody has mentioned how they can tell if their kindle is a male or female or for that matter gender neutral.  i've seen my share of nude kindles and to me they all seem to have the same junk. 


anyway i hope things turn out for the best.


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i'm kind or scared to bring this up but people have been giving their kindles girl, boy or gender neutral names but so far nobody has mentioned how they can tell if their kindle is a male or female or for that matter gender neutral. i've seen my share of nude kindles and to me they all seem to have the same junk.
> 
> 
> anyway i hope things turn out for the best.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> i'm kind or scared to bring this up but people have been giving their kindles girl, boy or gender neutral names but so far nobody has mentioned how they can tell if their kindle is a male or female or for that matter gender neutral. i've seen my share of nude kindles and to me they all seem to have the same junk.
> 
> 
> anyway i hope things turn out for the best.


Good question!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> i'm kind or scared to bring this up but people have been giving their kindles girl, boy or gender neutral names but so far nobody has mentioned how they can tell if their kindle is a male or female or for that matter gender neutral. i've seen my share of nude kindles and to me they all seem to have the same junk.


Your Kindle will tell you. If you do not know the gender of your Kindle then either you need to look under the kovers or just ask it and it will tell you. But you might have to get in touch with your inner Kindle before you can relate to your Kindle in a way to understand it. Remember, your Kindle isn't just any old electronic device.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

but my kindle speaks in a male AND female voice 

i'm naming my kindle Pat


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> but my kindle speaks in a male AND female voice
> 
> i'm naming my kindle Pat


Ha! Good one!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> but my kindle speaks in a male AND female voice
> 
> i'm naming my kindle Pat


LOL


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

this thread makes me want to name my kindle


----------

